# 5d Classic Problem (??)



## KurtStevens (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey,

So I've had my 5d for about a year. I bought it last year used and everythings been working out great. Great camera and everything. Until recently (last Saturday) I haven't had any problems with it. It now gives me about 5 seconds before a photo appears on the screen itself after it had been taken. 

If I take a burst of photo, it takes forever to process and I cannot shoot whilst it is thinking. I've tried a myriad of things, switching cards, taking the grip off, swapping batteries, different lenses, different exposure settings (its not noise reduction or long exposure NR or anything like that). 

Any ideas of what I can do? I have a wedding to shoot Saturday and need to get crackin' on ideas of things to do. I'd love to upgrade to a 5d2 but the money is a problem, don't have enough of it. I wanted to use my 5d til the 5d3 came out but I don't think thats going to be in my waiting time frame.

Help me out here? If you know something, that would be much appreciated. Thank you.

Kurt


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 17, 2011)

Kurt, just dusted off my 5D and did a few tests in rubbish conditions (ISO 3200, Indoors, RAW, shooting a lightblub!)

I got 1 image previewed in 4 seconds. I could do a burst of 12 shots, but only after all 12 were written, did I get auto-preview show me the 12th image. However I could look at an image after about 6 seconds, and then cycle through the images as they are being written to CF.

I also shot with no CF card - and the preview was still 4 seconds.

Next I shot with ISO 100, and got the image after 3 seconds, inline with a smaller RAW files (10MB vs nearly 13MB).

Finally, shooting with ISO 100 and Jpeg fine, gave a 2.9MB file and preview after 2 seconds.

If you'd like me to run some other comparisons to your testing, then let me know the details.


----------



## KurtStevens (Aug 17, 2011)

Hm, every other time regardless of conditions it was nearly instant (maybe a second delay or less). Maybe the camera is just old?

Think I should just upgrade and drop my 5d?


----------



## pwp (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm one lucky 5D classic user, I must up to close on 400,000 actuations and it's all original. Your performance issue has nothing to do with the camera being "too old". 

The 5D classic does not have a deep, deep buffer like a 1D4 so shoot bursts with concideration of the cameras processing power. Very long exposures can increase the time the image takes to display.

Are you using an ancient very slow, cheap CF card with glacial read/write speeds? Have you run a firmware update recently? All available from the Canon website...very simple, download and follow the steps. Are you using a clapped out after-market battery that may not be delivering as much horsepower as the camera needs?

Don't throw out the baby with the bathwater. The 5D classic may have a few years behind it now, but still delivers extremely servicable, very clean files. It runs the same AF system as the 5D2. 

If indeed the camera is a write-off, concider a 7D until the 5D3 ships. It is a true bargain body, great performance and will provide you with a perfect second body once the 5D3 ships.

Paul Wright


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 17, 2011)

KurtStevens said:


> Hm, every other time regardless of conditions it was nearly instant (maybe a second delay or less). Maybe the camera is just old?
> 
> Think I should just upgrade and drop my 5d?



RAW files, not jpeg ?

I will have another look through customer functions tomorrow (bit late in the UK). I guess you could do a reset to defaults and reset all custom functions and see if that brings it back to "normal"

IIRC, my 5D was never that quick, but hey that could just be my recollection.


----------



## KurtStevens (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey thanks Paul,

Tried shooting on various cards as well, a old old transcend to a 16gb extreme 4 card. I looked and there was no option to reset factory default, I know where it would be on any other camera. Firmware is 1.1.1 so totally updated. Tried new fresh batteries, different sets, canon batteries nonetheless. I should have about 70k shots on it (roughly). 

Everythings been pretty similar over the last year that i've had it, no major changes that would have brought it on. I could buy a 7d to tide me over til 5d3 comes around. I'm not a big fan of crop sensors since I've made the jump to FF. 

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Bruce Photography (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a 5D too but I turned off auto preview and I shoot Raw only. You said you had tried multiple lens. I assume they were newer ones. The reason I mention it is that I recently had a iris freeze on a 500 F4 IS lens and it froze the camera as well (5D2) with an E1 error. But other lenses worked fine. 

I know that we are all waiting for the 5D3, but I would suggest against the 7D (which I have) since you have gotten to like the FF quality. I see some places are discounting the 5D2 down to $2200 (about). The 5D2 is such an improved camera over the 5D, I would think that you would not be disapointed. Just the sensor clean feature is so worth it as well as the larger screen. I own both the 5D and 5D2. The 5D3 may not be generally available until sometime next year. Life goes on and it sounds like you need to keep shooting while we both wait on Canon to deliver new products. I love my 5D2. The 5D gathers dust.


----------



## KurtStevens (Aug 17, 2011)

red5 said:


> KurtStevens said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...



Works just like it always has. Thank you a ton, not sure why it was acting up due to that, it has always been on, not sure what it is even adding. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 17, 2011)

Another good way to resolve problems like this is to "Clear All Settings" which will reset the camera's settings. Handy if you change custom functions regularly. Also, be very observant when you change settings...unless somebody else changed the Decision Data setting, you did, and you should first go back to the things you've recently changed when any piece of hardware is working strangely - troubleshooting basics.


----------



## KurtStevens (Aug 17, 2011)

There was no reset factory default or default option on the 5d, I looked everywhere. I would have seen it. The 5d menu is like an in-and-out menu.

Its fixed now, so hooray. Now its canon's job to release the 5d3 and take my damn money.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 17, 2011)

I just said what it was. Have a look at DPR's review of the 5D. Search for "Clear Settings." It's there, unless in some strange way it's missing from a new firmware (dollars to cents they didn't since this exact menu option is in newer cameras).

I'd view it as a "panic button." Even some film cameras had a panic reset-everything feature.


----------



## bycostello (Aug 18, 2011)

maybe a card problem?


----------



## thepancakeman (Aug 18, 2011)

This thread made me laugh--it's a problem with the 5d classic, but I thought it was going to be about a classic problem with the 5d. 

So anyway, a hello is in order since this is my already second post. 8) I've been lurking for a week or two, and this seems to be one of the most civil, productive forums I've ever come across so I decided to join. Not sure I'll have a ton to contribute (as evidenced by my first two posts) but here I am none-the-less. ???


----------



## KurtStevens (Aug 18, 2011)

@Edward

I looked for it, even on dpr and didn't find anything. If you can find it that would be great, but alas, nothing here.

@everyone else

The problem is fixed, so I'm glad everyone can be so helpful on my subject. Hopefully this doesn't happen to anyone else.


----------



## WildBill (Aug 18, 2011)

KurtStevens said:


> @Edward
> 
> I looked for it, even on dpr and didn't find anything. If you can find it that would be great, but alas, nothing here.
> 
> ...



Click on the link Edward provided. Go down the page to "Setup Section (Yellow)". Look at the fourth item from the bottom of the list.


----------



## KurtStevens (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay, officially blind. Totally missed it, thanks a bunch. 

#facepalm.


----------

